# Wow! New 28' Performance Cruiser In San Diego!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Was over at Driscoll's Mission Bay Boat Yard in San Diego a week ago and saw a brand new 28' performance cruiser unloaded from one of those containers. This boat was incredible. It is called a K-280c and is being made by a company called Kiwi Boat Works U.S.A. The company owner was there and had a chance to talk with him. Said the boat was the prototype for the production model which will be available for order in about two months. Got to take a real close look at her. Retractable torpedo keel, molded in carbon fiber gennaker prod and a rig that looks like it will carry a ton of sail. He let me on board and I was astounded at the cockpit and down below. The cockpit has a Lewmar pedestal steering system with a 35" wheel, complete Raymarine instrumentation including a chartplotter. There is even a built-in beer cooler! Down below is massive. All teak floors, doors and trim. Two private staterooms; one aft and one forward. The forward one has standing headroom and includes the v-berth, hanging locker, and a seat. I know I am forgetting a lot. The guy that owns the company seems like a pretty nice guy. Here's the kicker. I asked him what the boat would cost and braced myself. He told me they hope to offer the boat at $50K plus sails. This ain't no Hunter, Catalina, Beneteau or MacGregor. It is one sexy ***** and I want one. Anyone else see it down there? This boat is going to sell like mad. Will give J-Boats nightmares. Only problem is that they are only going to build 75 to 100 of them a year. I'll believe the price when I see their website which they said should be up soon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Go put out a fire Gopher. Don't like the post then don't read it. I really doubt that sailboat builders need to come here and try to sell their boats. I have seen THIS BOAT mentioned on THIS SITE from other people. I just happened to get a look at it. Get a life.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Easy, easy! I'll remove my comment...my apologies, there is so much spam on here lately, and it sure sounded like it.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

It did sound kinda spamy.....if the post had a pic of some hot babe sitting on the bow then it would have been a lock. 

Glad to see you are enthusiastic.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

I vote for spam as well. Why pitch such a boat here otherwise?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh man! I backed down too easily. I knew I should have stood my ground, I would have made Sailingdog proud. My downfall, trying to make everyone happy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, back off- he's just trying to inform the boating community about a new boat! Play nice, guys!

Oooh! You caught my attention! But PICTS! Must have picts! How do two staterooms fit on a 28' boat? I have a 30' boat and can not fathom this... Anyhoo, are they going to produce a larger boat? How can they sell them for so cheap? People will be going crazy trying to get one! Thanks for the post- I couldn't find much on Google about Kiwi Boat Works, so post any more info you have! This boat sounds to be "pimped out"!

Thanks!

Chris 
US 30' Wu-Wei
http://www.diysailor.com


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

WuWei said:


> Hey, back off- he's just trying to inform the boating community about a new boat! Play nice, guys!
> 
> Oooh! You caught my attention! But PICTS! Must have picts! How do two staterooms fit on a 28' boat? I have a 30' boat and can not fathom this... Anyhoo, are they going to produce a larger boat? How can they sell them for so cheap? People will be going crazy trying to get one! Thanks for the post- I couldn't find much on Google about Kiwi Boat Works, so post any more info you have! This boat sounds to be "pimped out"!
> 
> ...


I think one of the sail mags, maybe PS, just had a write up on them.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

What's pink & comes inna can?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Oh BestFriend! You know much I don't like PS (aka "The West Marine Sales Brochure"), and let my subscription run out! Besides, it had horrible pictures, not like my glossy yuppie magazine SAIL, that has slick glossy picts of boats I will never be able to afford (unless I faked my death!) So I know it can't be in SAIL... Grrr... There you go, holding the carrot....

Chris


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

First post.

Plugging a boat.

Written like a marketing release.

Why would we be suspicious?


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Two private staterooms in a 28' trailerable sailboat with wheel and beer cooler. Cool. Either this guy is one of the best new designers around or our poster was smoking some really good stuff prior to boarding. 
Can't wait to see it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TSteele65 said:


> First post.
> 
> Plugging a boat.
> 
> ...


I suppose the real question is who cares if you are suspicious or not? This site along with just about every other one out there plugs a boat in one way or the other. Folks also tear them apart without ever stepping foot on one.

A marketing release? Thanks! But if that is what you call pimping then I have some swamp land in the glades you will love.

I simply saw what I thought was a nice boat and wondered if anyone else had seen it. For that, you get nailed to the cross.

Man. Its not like we are trying to save a life here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cardiacpaul said:


> now, I do see it over here... I wonder if Art thinks that mac owners are going to "move up"
> http://www.macgregorsailors.com/php...&start=0&sid=ddf1af706c79111242439a15846ccd84


That's the boat I saw at Driscoll's.

Not sure what MacGregor owners have to do with it but at $50K I think quite a few people will give it a good look.

A friend I was with took a couple of pics of it with his cellphone. Will see if he still has them.

Of course I will just get hammered again for plugging a boat. Big whoop.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Man. Its not like we are trying to save a life here.


Oh no, now you've done it! Here it comes.....just kidding. The article I read about the container sailboat, may not be the same one, had mixed reviews on its sailing characteristics. I think it was positive about it being long and skinny, but negative about the amount of freeboard. Did I see something about a 5hp motor? I have enough trouble with 18hp. As for giving J boats a run for their money, I seriously doubt that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cardiacpaul said:


> _I have seen THIS BOAT mentioned on THIS SITE from other people._
> 
> ummm, where is this boat mentioned again?
> 
> gettin' a little froggy there for your first post there sparky, might I suggest a little decorum?


A little decorum? When you start shaking your finger at people make sure you do it to the rest of the trolls here.

First post? Uh..not really. Have been on this site for many moons.

Hey heart attack Paul. Watcha sailing these days?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No no, I am actually interested in seeing the boat. Forget the haters- from your description, I actually find this boat appealing. When I say "pimped out", I mean the Lewmar pedestal, Raymarine electronics, and carbon fiber mast- all for 50 boat units. This is pretty cool to me- that's why I was wondering if they make a bigger boat. Hell, I thought the Hanse was a great boat, until I read Carlos and Maria's nightmare post about it. I thought it was great to post about a new boat that someone could actually afford, even if others were not so keen on it. 

So, dammit, stop having hurt feelings about some mean posts and find me some picts and let me know if they are going to manufacture a bigger boat! (The whole retractable keel had me, too....) Do they make a 35+er?!? I actually appreciate your post, darn it. If you find the elusive magazine it was in, let me know that, too. 

Chris


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> Oh no, now you've done it! Here it comes.....just kidding. The article I read about the container sailboat, may not be the same one, had mixed reviews on its sailing characteristics. I think it was positive about it being long and skinny, but negative about the amount of freeboard. Did I see something about a 5hp motor? I have enough trouble with 18hp. As for giving J boats a run for their money, I seriously doubt that.


No. The boat you are referring to is a Robert Perry designed 40 footer. Actually, the boat has received pretty good reviews. Very price though. Well oover $200,000.00.

Currious. Why would you say that a boat you haven't even seen wouldn't give a J a run for the money. If Melges came out with a new boat would you say the same? Do you think that those overpriced tubs are still made in the good ole US of A? Do you think that they may be shifting some of their production to China?

Me thinks you need to do some fact checking. The link above says the Kiwi boat was designed by Kevin Dibley. The rigging was designed by Chris Mitchell and the composite engineering by High Modulus. Pretty good pedigrees in my humble opinion considering all of them have been involved in the VOR and America's Cup for years.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Where is that keel going to go when you retract it? It can't slant, not with a bulb like that. There will be 4 feet of it in your cabin? The hull shape does look good though, flat bottom, long lwl. It should be pretty fast, no displacement and ballast yet, would like to know.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> No. The boat you are referring to is a Robert Perry designed 40 footer. Actually, the boat has received pretty good reviews. Very price though. Well oover $200,000.00.
> 
> Currious. Why would you say that a boat you haven't even seen wouldn't give a J a run for the money. If Melges came out with a new boat would you say the same? Do you think that those overpriced tubs are still made in the good ole US of A? Do you think that they may be shifting some of their production to China?
> 
> Me thinks you need to do some fact checking. The link above says the Kiwi boat was designed by Kevin Dibley. The rigging was designed by Chris Mitchell and the composite engineering by High Modulus. Pretty good pedigrees in my humble opinion considering all of them have been involved in the VOR and America's Cup for years.


No, you're right, I could be wrong. I am going on the reputation, what I have seen, what I have sailed on, what the owners say at the docks around me, the sailing school across the bay, the marina I am in that is full of J boats and some Melges. This boat does not have a reputation yet. If I am wrong, then I am wrong, I'll admit to it. Time will tell. How can you say that it will be better? Have you checked out the build extensively, have you sailed on it, have you sailed on a J. I have yet to say "nay", I only objected to what seemed like a advertisement. If you have been lurking then you should know what looks bad on a first post. Stop being so frickin' defensive. 
And I believe the review of the Far Harbour 39 said that unless you plan on shipping your boat all over the place, spend your 250k elsewhere.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> Where is that keel going to go when you retract it? It can't slant, not with a bulb like that. There will be 4 feet of it in your cabin? The hull shape does look good though, flat bottom, long lwl. It should be pretty fast, no displacement and ballast yet, would like to know.


We watched them load the keel. In the up position the bulb rests on the hull. My guess is that it will draw maybe 2' in the up position and 6' plus when down. From what I can tell, it is raised and lowered from the deck as there were guys messing around an opening just aft of the mast. The builder said the boat weight was around 4000 pounds. Just guessing but I would bet that keel is around half of that.

Rig was kind of interesting. Double spreader job with no backstay. Its a big stick. Also interesting was that it had four self-tailing winches. Two on the coach roof and two big boys in the cockpit.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Well, SLTW, you have to admit your words were rather effusive about this boat, especially when there was a #1 there showing it as your first post. You shouldn't complain about arrousing suspician. But it does look like a neat boat. Doubt the Johnstone family is too worried about it, however.

Hey Tsteele -- you trying to steal my avatar?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree, it does look good, looks like a J But seems like it will be more comfortable below? 4000lbs makes it about the same as the J92 without the engine, and being a foot or so more narrow would help it for speed. Its probably more similar to the 80.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> No, you're right, I could be wrong. I am going on the reputation, what I have seen, what I have sailed on, what the owners say at the docks around me, the sailing school across the bay, the marina I am in that is full of J boats and some Melges. This boat does not have a reputation yet. If I am wrong, then I am wrong, I'll admit to it. Time will tell. How can you say that it will be better? Have you checked out the build extensively, have you sailed on it, have you sailed on a J. I have yet to say "nay", I only objected to what seemed like a advertisement. If you have been lurking then you should know what looks bad on a first post. Stop being so frickin' defensive.
> And I believe the review of the Far Harbour 39 said that unless you plan on shipping your boat all over the place, spend your 250k elsewhere.


I never said that J-Boats are garbage. Regardless of what you may think, they ARE WAY overpriced. They are good boats and the company has enjoyed tremendous success. I never said that the Kiwi boat was a J-Killer in terms of performance. I was making a general statement. If you look at the design and numbers closely you will see that she will be a nice moving beer can racer/cruiser. And at $50K the boat is a bargain. From what I saw it was fairly well constructed and all the hardware was top of the line. As far as sailing J's...yeah been there. Owned a 24 and a 28 at one time. Have to admit, the 28 was one of my all-time favorite boats.

There have been several reviews of the 39. Check Crusing Worlds Boat of the Year edition from last season. You will see another take on it. The boat isn't my cup of tea at any price. But that's what makes the world go around.

I could care less what looks good or bad for a "first post". It would be quite interesting to see if you would tar and feather Frank Butler, Glenn Henderson or Rodney Johnstone if they decided to come here and pimp their new ride. I seriously doubt it. I think these guys as well as the Kiwis have much better ways to advertise their products than sit here and read this garbage.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Will give J-Boats nightmares.


All right "Frank", whatever you say. Where the hell is that ignore button.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SailorMitch said:


> Well, SLTW, you have to admit your words were rather effusive about this boat, especially when there was a #1 there showing it as your first post. You shouldn't complain about arrousing suspician. But it does look like a neat boat. Doubt the Johnstone family is too worried about it, however.
> 
> Hey Tsteele -- you trying to steal my avatar?


You may be right about R.J. not worrying about it. But one only has to look at a $50K price tag and what you get for the money to know that if this boat succeeds they will have others right behind it. I do not know anything about this company but I do know a decent boat when I see it and certainly know that there are some big names working with them. I'll bet GM, Chrysler and Ford pretty much said the same thing when Toyota rolled out that first Corolla many moons ago.

I give these guys credit. The sailboat industry has destroyed this sport. What average family can afford to go out and buy a new Hunter 27? Last time I looked, the thing was around $75,000.00. Not sure how they are doing it but $50K is a bargain and if its true then the big boys here better not get caught with their pants down.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> All right "Frank", whatever you say. Where the hell is that ignore button.


Oh Gopher. That's a low blow.

Probably best to put me on ignore. Just remember, you started this little "debate", not me.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Naw, I wouldn't do that. This is too fun. If they can produce what you say you have seen and keep it at 50k, it will be revolutionary as far as the build is concerned. But will it last, is the quality high enough? That and the lack of sufficient inboard power would the drawbacks I could think of without actually seeing it. And how do you know I am not Isaac?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Just kidding.... don't freak out. Everythings cool, we're all a bunch of Fonzies here. And what's Fonzy like? He's cool.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> Naw, I wouldn't do that. This is too fun. If they can produce what you say you have seen and keep it at 50k, it will be revolutionary as far as the build is concerned. But will it last, is the quality high enough? That and the lack of sufficient inboard power would the drawbacks I could think of without actually seeing it. And how do you know I am not Isaac?


I am certainly not a racist but Gopher is more fun to use than Isaac. But Isaac sure could mix a mean Pina Colada.

Actually, there were three things I would have liked to see changed. One is a sail drive instead of the outboard and the other would be a tiller instead of the wheel. The rudder is hung on the transom so it would be easy enough to offer a tiller version. Just imagine how much you could save by tossing the steering system. The electronics were pretty cool. The boat had a GPS Chartplotter installed on the starboard side of the cockpit wall just aft of the pedestal. All the other gauges are on a pod on the pedestal. Kind of looked like the cockpit of a 747. Pretty spiffy. The only other thing that was strange was the helmsman chair. A little on the big side. Looked kind of like an electric chair.

Also, if someone is looking for a generic plastic tub, this isn't it. She had teak gunwhales and cabin hatches. Also the stern rail seats and helm seat had teak. Enough wood to look nice but not enough for it to be a pain in the butt to take care of.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> Just kidding.... don't freak out. Everythings cool, we're all a bunch of Fonzies here. And what's Fonzy like? He's cool.


Actually, I quite enjoy Spam. Both the canned and electronic variety. Life is too short to worry about the mysteries behind each.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Spam Alert!*

Before I forget, there was a few other neat things.

Flat panel TV in salon.

There was a shower in the cockpit with hot and cold H20.

Shower in head with hot and cold H20.

Removeable teak nav and galley tables.

Time to hit the sack.....flame away!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Before I forget, there was a few other neat things.
> 
> Flat panel TV in salon.


It wasn't a Sanyo weatherproof LCD TV that came with a hot blonde surfer chick was it???

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34196&highlight=flat+panel


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> It wasn't a Sanyo weatherproof LCD TV that came with a hot blonde surfer chick was???
> 
> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34196&highlight=flat+panel


Dammit Slappy. Now you are dissing my other business! That blonde chick with the board is my wife.

Actually it was a small one (13 inches maybe). It was mounted to the bulkhead and had a recessed 12V power plug. Thing just slid off the bracket if you wanted to bring it home.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

ok sparky, heres the deal.. I'm reading this before my second cup of coffee, first cigarette and before church.

_First post? Uh..not really. Have been on this site for many moons._

really, look in the upper right hand corner bub, it says your join date is July 2007... and by looking at your profile, it says the first post you made was for this product. Actually, this thread is the only one you've posted in...hmmmm... 
and your actual join date was July 28th. Hmmm

_Hey heart attack Paul. Watcha sailing these days?_

Lets see, a Catalina 27, A Catalina 30, A Freedom 33, and a Wellcraft Elite 180 with a merc 470 that I bought at a charity auction for a little under 500.00.
If you have any problems with me send me an email, my website is listed on my profile, otherwise take your "hey I'm just a regular guy" marketing BS elsewhere, I ain't buyin' . You know far to much about this boat just to have happened to see it.

I've got no gripe with the boat, I kinda like the design. I do really have a gripe with a shill that can't, or won't own it.

Oh, sparky, I do soo much more than shake my finger at the trolls, I'm officially retired, that means I have nuttin' but time to use a real big shovel and root 'em out at the base.

And if Frank or Bob Perry came in under a nome-de-plume to shill their new product, oh hell ya, I'd give 'em both the business... The difference here is, They don't. Bob's on SA regularly.

I'd really like to take this little discussion between you and I to email.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Was over at Driscoll's Mission Bay Boat Yard in San Diego a week ago and saw a brand new 28' performance cruiser unloaded from one of those containers. This boat was incredible. It is called a K-280c and is being made by a company called Kiwi Boat Works U.S.A. The company owner was there and had a chance to talk with him. Said the boat was the prototype for the production model which will be available for order in about two months. Got to take a real close look at her. Retractable torpedo keel, molded in carbon fiber gennaker prod and a rig that looks like it will carry a ton of sail. He let me on board and I was astounded at the cockpit and down below. The cockpit has a Lewmar pedestal steering system with a 35" wheel, complete Raymarine instrumentation including a chartplotter. There is even a built-in beer cooler! Down below is massive. All teak floors, doors and trim. Two private staterooms; one aft and one forward. The forward one has standing headroom and includes the v-berth, hanging locker, and a seat. I know I am forgetting a lot. The guy that owns the company seems like a pretty nice guy. Here's the kicker. I asked him what the boat would cost and braced myself. He told me they hope to offer the boat at $50K plus sails. This ain't no Hunter, Catalina, Beneteau or MacGregor. It is one sexy ***** and I want one. Anyone else see it down there? This boat is going to sell like mad. Will give J-Boats nightmares. Only problem is that they are only going to build 75 to 100 of them a year. I'll believe the price when I see their website which they said should be up soon.


 Looks like canned meat, smells like canned meat, hmm - tastes like canned meat - gee - I believe it's SPAM !

SLTW - you need to learn a few manners - stop insulting my friends - you talk like a 27 year old wannabe with a mail-order MBA who wears a do-rag on the weekends looking for street cred.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

..._ stop insulting my friends _...

you got friends? day-umm.... who knew?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailormann said:


> Looks like canned meat, smells like canned meat, hmm - tastes like canned meat - gee - I believe it's SPAM !
> 
> SLTW - you need to learn a few manners - stop insulting my friends - you talk like a 27 year old wannabe with a mail-order MBA who wears a do-rag on the weekends looking for street cred.


Yawn. Just got up and read the latest tripe. Ain't this one a beauty. And you question my manners Nancy? No MBA, just a BA. Thanks for your insightful comments Popeye.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cardiacpaul said:


> ok sparky, heres the deal.. I'm reading this before my second cup of coffee, first cigarette and before church.
> 
> _First post? Uh..not really. Have been on this site for many moons._
> 
> ...


Heart Attack Paul. Your post is truly priceless.

_First post? Uh..not really. Have been on this site for many moons._

"really, look in the upper right hand corner bub, it says your join date is July 2007... and by looking at your profile, it says the first post you made was for this product. Actually, this thread is the only one you've posted in...hmmmm... 
and your actual join date was July 28th. Hmmm"

Hmmm. Could it be that I haven't posted on this site in ages and forgot my ld user name? DUH. Easier to create a new one.

"I've got no gripe with the boat, I kinda like the design. I do really have a gripe with a shill that can't, or won't own it.

Oh, sparky, I do soo much more than shake my finger at the trolls, I'm officially retired, that means I have nuttin' but time to use a real big shovel and root 'em out at the base."

Paulie, I think you may want to reconsider retirement. Seriously. If this is how you spend your free time then I kind of feel sorry for you. Try Mickey D's, they are always hiring. Or how bout a Walmart cart greeter. With your personality I am sure folks will be flocking back to Chinamart. You call me a shill but I see you have no problem advertising your services here. Pretty hyopcrticial Stroker.

"I'd really like to take this little discussion between you and I to email."

I am afraid to ask....why?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Either that was one really comprehensive and thorough look at the boat... seeing as you've got more information about the boat than most marketing brochures generally do, or you've got a connection to the boat in question that you haven't mentioned....which makes your posts spam. I'd tend to think its the latter, given how few posts you have and that almost all of them are on this one topic. You sound an awful lot like one poster who recently got banned from here... attacking anyone who questions what your connection to the boat in question is. By any chance, are you a professional uncompensated product reviewer???

BTW, having multiple IDs on this site, used or not, is against their terms of service... so either you are really dumb, which must be if you couldn't remember your UserID, or you generally have to keep changing UserIDs since you keep getting banned for spamming... and that makes it hard to remember who you're supposed to be here. Most of the people here use the same or similiar UserIDs on multiple sailing forums...and their posts usually make it pretty clear that they are person X on each site.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Either that was one really comprehensive and thorough look at the boat... seeing as you've got more information about the boat than most marketing brochures generally do, or you've got a connection to the boat in question that you haven't mentioned....which makes your posts spam. I'd tend to think its the latter, given how few posts you have and that almost all of them are on this one topic. You sound an awful lot like one poster who recently got banned from here... attacking anyone who questions what your connection to the boat in question is. By any chance, are you a professional uncompensated product reviewer???
> 
> BTW, having multiple IDs on this site, used or not, is against their terms of service... so either you are really dumb, which must be if you couldn't remember your UserID, or you generally have to keep changing UserIDs since you keep getting banned for spamming... and that makes it hard to remember who you're supposed to be here. Most of the people here use the same or similiar UserIDs on multiple sailing forums...and their posts usually make it pretty clear that they are person X on each site.


Yawn.

Yet another from the peanut gallery.

Now we have a Dr. Laura wannabe. You would probably do much better with one of those eight balls or a ouji board.

It is fascinating to watch human behavior. Instead of discussing the topic or choosing not to, we have some very sad individuals that are obsessed with the poster. This is a personality disorder. Seek help.

Better yet, pretend this is a TV and simply not tune in. The thread will disappear soon enough as it appears no one saw the boat. Then you can go back and yack about your thirty year old fiberglass tubs.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Then you can go back and yack about your thirty year old fiberglass tubs.


I'd be glad to, when my tub is another thirty years old, this tub we are discussing will be fiberglass dust in the corner of some boat graveyard. But then again we are talking about two very different types of vessel.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I find it very interesting that SLTW doesn't talk about how comprehensive a look he got at the vessel, and how he was allowed to examine it fairly closely... but responds with an attack... Hmm... definitely a spammer... He'd have a lot more credibility if he had talked about how he got such thourough access to the boat.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*Dawg*

"The Pit Bull has been bred to not back down and withstand pain until the goal is met. This quality does not carry true in all Pit Bulls, but it is safe to assume it is a potential in any Pit Bull in order to avoid unnecessary problems." Go dawg go!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BF-

So, you're saying that Spammers will spam or die trying..


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> BF-
> 
> So, you're saying that Spammers will spam or die trying..


No, I was referring to you, the dawg, and your pursuit of the truth on sailnet!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess it applies both ways...  LOL....


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Dear SpamLiketheWind -- Thanks for your very thoughtful responses. Now be a good boy and buy an ad on Sailnet for your boat and go away.

Would this boat still cost $50K if it had that saildrive rather than an outboard?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> I'd be glad to, when my tub is another thirty years old, this tub we are discussing will be fiberglass dust in the corner of some boat graveyard. But then again we are talking about two very different types of vessel.


Oh Slappy. Ignorance is bliss isn't it?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> I find it very interesting that SLTW doesn't talk about how comprehensive a look he got at the vessel, and how he was allowed to examine it fairly closely... but responds with an attack... Hmm... definitely a spammer... He'd have a lot more credibility if he had talked about how he got such thourough access to the boat.


Dear Heinz 57,

I have no problem discussing how I got a such a good look at the boat. If you lived in San Diego and knew Driscoll's then you would know that it is a combination boat yard and large marina. Access to the slips is right through the yard.

You can't miss a 40' container coming off a semi with a crane. There were probably 50 other spammers there watching the process.

I was there for almost two hours. Even talked to the west coast sales rep for Raymarine who was there to deliver the electronics for the boat.

I don't know about you but I have no problem walking up to a boat or car I like and taking a peek. I waited until most of the hustle and bustle was over and simply walked over and talked to the Kiwi people. Pretty much it. There were several people doing the same thing since one of those Flying Tigers from China was put on stands also.

Happy now pooch.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SailorMitch said:


> Dear SpamLiketheWind -- Thanks for your very thoughtful responses. Now be a good boy and buy an ad on Sailnet for your boat and go away.
> 
> Would this boat still cost $50K if it had that saildrive rather than an outboard?


Dear Some Of A Mitch,

You do the math. I would substitute the pedestal steering for the saildrive. Factor in the cost of a 9.9 or 15 and you are even.

Now be a good little burro and head back to your day job in Tijuana.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you sure you aren't an uncompensated professional product reviewer...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Are you sure you aren't an uncompensated professional product reviewer...


None of the above.

Why didn't you ask my opnion of the Flying Tiger?

Are you Dawg the Bounty Hunter? If so, your wife must have some horrible back problems.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Why didn't you ask my opnion of the Flying Tiger?


You weren't spamming us about the Flying Tigers... 



> Are you Dawg the Bounty Hunter? If so, your wife must have some horrible back problems.


Nope, not a bounty hunter, and you're not qualified to speak about my wife in any way...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> You weren't spamming us about the Flying Tigers...
> 
> Nope, not a bounty hunter, and you're not qualified to speak about my wife in any way...


Holy crap!

I just noticed something pooch. How the hell can someone post 11,000 TIMES in a YEAR!

You sure as hell can't be doing much sailing unless you bring your puter with you. Tiller in hand and banging furiously away on the keyboard with the other. Oops. I forgot. Time to get out of the bathtub Benji.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It's actually not all that hard if you know how to type, have a fast internet connection and work on-line.... especially during the long New England winter, when the boat is safely put away in dry storage, since the ice and snow and sailing don't go all that well together. 

If you were bright enough to analyze the posts, you'd see that most are either at night or during the working day... and many days there are few if any, because I don't have internet at the marina or on my boat, and don't really want it there. Yesterday is a good example of that... I was down at the marina from about 10:30 or so on...and didn't get back until almost midnight. I did get some sailing in yesterday as well... but mainly just a short sail to test out some of the modifications I've made to the boat and rig, since I just put her back in the water last Thursday.


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

SailLikeTheWind,

You might get a better responce from the people here if you stopped being a jackass. You are attacking people, rather then their comments. Reading what you are calling people - I can't imagine anyone standing up for you. Little list:

Gopher for bestfriend
heart attack Paul for cardiacpaul
Slappy for Sapperwhite
Nancy, Popeye for Sailormann
Heinz 57, pooch, Benji for sailingdog
Some Of A Mitch for SailorMitch

Your general attitude is only going to get more people to side with the mass of those against you. Of course anyone who openly admits that "...I quite enjoy Spam. Both the canned and electronic variety. Life is too short to worry about the mysteries behind each" is just... well... nuts. And a spammer.

Shall I forward you all my penile enlargement, mail order degree, and love notes from Russian girls who are trying to get in touch with me after we 'lost contact?'


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Oh Slappy. Ignorance is bliss isn't it?


Are you saying that the Kiwi crotch rocket will outlive a Pacific Seacraft? That's cute.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Byron-

I'm a bit confused... while I understand Pooch and Benji... what does Heinz 57 have to do with me being a SailingDog??? Have you figured that one out?

Sapperwhite-

Apparently, the Kiwi K280 is made of a new space age composite material that is both lighter and cheaper than fiberglass, but also lasts longer.... kind of like that former wunderkind material Asbestos...


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Byron-
> 
> I'm a bit confused... while I understand Pooch and Benji... what does Heinz 57 have to do with me being a SailingDog??? Have you figured that one out?


I just figured it had something to do with him wanting to turn you upside down and hit you against the table till red stuff came out... 

But looking into it some more, it turns out that 'Heinz 57' can be used "as a slang term for mixed-breed dogs; which are more often called 'Mutts' or a 'Mutt'." ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinz_57 )

Given that he used it to refer to a person, I have to think that some of the intent was that of a slang reference for "Multiracial, or Biracial, or Multiethnic, or Biethnic" people. (ibid) Or maybe I am just looking for reasons to dislike SailLikeTheWind even more.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I'm very insulted then... I'm a purebred sailingdog...


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

A pit bull right? A "near genuis" one?


----------



## tommyt (Sep 21, 2002)

Guys, if this guy is a spammer, and I don't really care one way or the other, he wins. This pissing contest keeps the name and the post alive and getting attention. Hell, you could rival Surf soon if you keep it up. In fact, this guy could be Surf based on his attitude!

IGNORE BUTTON gets rid of what you want to get rid of.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW, it is somewhat interesting to note that a person from the boat builder's said that the boat would be <$40,000 for the boat with sails and trailer, not $50,000 plus sails... So if SLTW is a spammer...he's got his facts wrong.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sapperwhite-
> 
> Apparently, the Kiwi K280 is made of a new space age composite material that is both lighter and cheaper than fiberglass, but also lasts longer.... kind of like that former wunderkind material Asbestos...


Space age composite materials are fine, but it seems that all to often these lighter "stronger" materials are relied upon so much for their "strength" that they are laid up in to much moderation. You know, "It's so strong that we can use less of it to get the same strength (or better) as glass". "We'll save weight and that'll equal speed." Blah blah blah. See Movistar (if you can find it). Light space aged material, lots of stress, lost keel, blub blub blub. Yes, the Volvo boats are exteme examples, but... who knows how long it'll take before your super-duper K280 retract-o keel trunk goes snap because you just found a shoal with that 6' draft while clocking 7kts.? 
Point is, the reason we all go back to our "30 yr. old tubs" is because they are proven, reliable designs.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

SapperWhite-

I was being sarcastic... 


Sapperwhite said:


> Space age composite materials are fine, but it seems that all to often these lighter "stronger" materials are relied upon so much for their "strength" that they are laid up in to much moderation. You know, "It's so strong that we can use less of it to get the same strength (or better) as glass". "We'll save weight and that'll equal speed." Blah blah blah. See Movistar (if you can find it). Light space aged material, lots of stress, lost keel, blub blub blub. Yes, the Volvo boats are exteme examples, but... who knows how long it'll take before your super-duper K280 retract-o keel trunk goes snap because you just found a shoal with that 6' draft while clocking 7kts.?
> Point is, the reason we all go back to our "30 yr. old tubs" is because they are proven, reliable designs.


Byron-

Whaddya mean near-genius... More like a junkyard dog than a pit bull.



byrondv said:


> A pit bull right? A "near genuis" one?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> SapperWhite-
> 
> I was being sarcastic...


I know, I think it was the asbestos thing that set my sarcasm-dar off with a huge blip.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ah... I thought that might be a bit over the top...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

byrondv said:


> SailLikeTheWind,
> 
> You might get a better responce from the people here if you stopped being a jackass. You are attacking people, rather then their comments. Reading what you are calling people - I can't imagine anyone standing up for you. Little list:
> 
> ...


Hi Boron the Moron. Go back and read the thread. This time with comprehesion. I didn't start this little pissing match Fireman Gopher did. At least he had the decency to remove his first post. Then when all the other minions hopped aboard the Spam-mobile he jumped right in.

I have no problem with the canned version of Spam. In fact, I ame from a blue collar family and it was served quite often. Believe it or not there are people out there that cannot afford Ribeyes or T-Bones for dinner you *******.

As far as electronic spam. It is a fact of life. There is nothing you or I can do about it. However, yours seems to be centered around sex which leads me to believe you have visited some naught places and have been caught...ugh...red-handed.

Don't lecture me you putz. I simply posted a thread and have been attacked ever since. What's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Now Boron, go choke the chicken.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> Are you saying that the Kiwi crotch rocket will outlive a Pacific Seacraft? That's cute.


Uh. Actually it will as Pacific Seacraft is pretty much down the ****ter. Real nice guy running that operation. Has screwed every supplier and his own workforce. Not to mention his dealer network and several customers.

Slapperoo. Isn't carbon fiber stronger and lighter than aluminum? Hmmm. I do believe it is.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

byrondv said:


> I just figured it had something to do with him wanting to turn you upside down and hit you against the table till red stuff came out...
> 
> But looking into it some more, it turns out that 'Heinz 57' can be used "as a slang term for mixed-breed dogs; which are more often called 'Mutts' or a 'Mutt'." ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinz_57 )
> 
> Given that he used it to refer to a person, I have to think that some of the intent was that of a slang reference for "Multiracial, or Biracial, or Multiethnic, or Biethnic" people. (ibid) Or maybe I am just looking for reasons to dislike SailLikeTheWind even more.


You are an idiot Boron the Moron. Ooops. Oxymoron.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Well, I'm very insulted then... I'm a purebred sailingdog...


Now that is funny. I think I might actually be warming up to 100 Posts A Day Slappy. I really mean that.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tommyt said:


> Guys, if this guy is a spammer, and I don't really care one way or the other, he wins. This pissing contest keeps the name and the post alive and getting attention. Hell, you could rival Surf soon if you keep it up. In fact, this guy could be Surf based on his attitude!
> 
> IGNORE BUTTON gets rid of what you want to get rid of.


Tommy. Although I am not a spammer, you are right. I ain't going away any time soon as long as the insults keep flying. And yes, just use the ignore button. But they can't. It's like driving by a car wreck...you don't want to look but you always do and regret it.

So flame away boys.

Who is Surf?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Uh. Actually it will as Pacific Seacraft is pretty much down the ****ter. Real nice guy running that operation. Has screwed every supplier and his own workforce. Not to mention his dealer network and several customers.
> 
> Slapperoo. Isn't carbon fiber stronger and lighter than aluminum? Hmmm. I do believe it is.


The boat genius, not the CEO, the business or his business practices.....The boat. 
When you and the rest of the Kiwi marketing team are beating into some steep chop and your deck splits from the hull I'll be kind enough to pick you up. The only hitch is that you have to ride in the head the whole way back to land.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Goodbye.....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> BTW, it is somewhat interesting to note that a person from the boat builder's said that the boat would be <$40,000 for the boat with sails and trailer, not $50,000 plus sails... So if SLTW is a spammer...he's got his facts wrong.


I am really starting to feel the love Slapster. Now get down and give me another 50 posts!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> The boat genius, not the CEO, the business or his business practices.....The boat.
> When you and the rest of the Kiwi marketing team are beating into some steep chop and your deck splits from the hull I'll be kind enough to pick you up. The only hitch is that you have to ride in the head the whole way back to land.


Now Slappy. You seem much more intelligent than to simply assume that this boat is not built well. Visit the High Modulus website. It is quite an education and there is no charge for visiting it.

Surely you must know that there is more than one way to build a plastic boat. They all don't require a trailer load of mat and tanker of resin to make them strong.

Would actually be nice to discuss the different ways to build a boat and the perceived pros and cons. But that won't happen. This is the KKK and I am the poor slob you folks are trying to lynch.

Slapman. Just drove into your drive-up and ordered 25 more posts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> Byron-
> 
> I'm a bit confused... while I understand Pooch and Benji... what does Heinz 57 have to do with me being a SailingDog??? Have you figured that one out?
> 
> ...


Hey Dawg. The Asbestos thing is close to being over the line. Even for me. That **** has destroyed many a life and family in this country and the companies that manufactured the crap got away scott free by going bankrupt.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

SailLikeTheWind said:


> Tommy. Although I am not a spammer, you are right. I ain't going away any time soon as long as the insults keep flying. And yes, just use the ignore button. But they can't. It's like driving by a car wreck...you don't want to look but you always do and regret it.
> 
> So flame away boys.
> 
> Who is Surf?


Actually, this is more fun than reading threads about how to fix a leaky joker valve, which chartplotter supports weather overlays, or which Hunter is the best Hunter to ever go a huntin'.

BTW, did you get heckled off of SA or something? Is that why you've graced us with your presence?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

byrondv said:


> A pit bull right? A "near genuis" one?


There is a fine line between genius and insanity.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

from sailnet...
Arthur Kelly 
Junior Member Join Date: Jul 2003
Posts: 1 
Rep Power: 0 
Designer Wanted 
I need assistance in finding an individual who can design a 30'' light displacement sailboat for me. Haven''t been able to find a website other than the big firms, which I can''t afford. You can post to the board or e-mail me privately at [email protected] if you wish. Thanks!

04-24-2004, 12:47 PM
Am looking for a builder to construct a one off sailboat in fiberglass in the 28 to 30 foot range. Canada or the U.S. preferable. Boat design is a lightweight trailerable racer/cruiser without a lot of frills. Interested parties may e-mail me at [email protected]

Arthur W. Kelly04-13-2006, 11:36 AM
Hi: I have four sailboat designs that I would like 3D renderings produced for. I am looking at three to four drawings per design. Must be reasonably priced.
Reply by e-mail at [email protected] or within thread.

http://www.dibleymarine.com/sail/sail/k280.html
Kiwi Boat Works 
Attention: Arthur W. Kelly 
e-mail: [email protected] 
Web Site: www.kiwiboatworks.com
btw, the domain kiwiboatworks.com ran out on June 14th of this year... hey art, HOWS THE WEATHER IN COLORADO?

and he wonders why I wanted him to email me... he won't thats why, 'cuz he'd rather hide behind his nome de plume.


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

See SD 
I told you where it was going.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sapperwhite said:


> Actually, this is more fun than reading threads about how to fix a leaky joker valve, which chartplotter supports weather overlays, or which Hunter is the best Hunter to ever go a huntin'.
> 
> BTW, did you get heckled off of SA or something? Is that why you've graced us with your presence?


Glad you are back Slapmandoo. SA is an interesting site. It is based in San Diego so I actually know a few of the posters and their boats. I actually bought some of their gear. Burgee, T-shirt, ballcap, etc. Its a pretty raucous crowd over there but they have no problem talking about new boat designs.

HOLY **** BATMAN! I must be getting allenheimers. The Kiwi boat was on the front page about two months ago. Had a picture of it being built in the factory. They had one of those contests to to see if anyone could guess the who, what, when, etc.

THANK YOU SLAPMANDOOOOOO!

I am sure one of the morons here can dig back and find the picture/article on it.

Please, please, please do.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> from sailnet...
> Arthur Kelly
> Junior Member Join Date: Jul 2003
> Posts: 1
> ...


HAHAHAHA

May disinterested parties also email you @[email protected]


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

from SA... (awkIII)
Need A Yard In San Diego 
I have a boat coming into the Port of San Diego soon and was hoping to get some referrals on a good yard. Aside from Driscoll's, any reccos on good yards? Thanks

http://www.sailinganarchy.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=40173&hl=k280

Apr 13 2007, 07:14 PM Post #134

Anarchist

Group: Members
Posts: 115
Joined: 9-January 06
Member No.: 9022

QUOTE(H20 @ Apr 13 2007, 05:04 AM) 
I like it just fine as I said before, for what it is. Again, a big step in the right direction. It looks like a very good third option in the US (or wherever). Starter boat for the masses VS hunter or catalina. THE WHEEL IS AN OPTION I also said before. Look on the website.

Um, Mr Dibbly, how much is this boat going to sell for? What do you suppose it will PHRF out to. I'm thinking fairly quick COMPARED to the competition in family cruisers. Is there really 6' headroom? And I see no head. Looks like there is plenty of room for an enclosed head.
People this is not supposed to compete with a melges32 but a catahunter 28. I own a Tartan28 which at the time, in the early 80's, was a fairly quick, decently appointed 28er. This is the new version of that design brief. I would change out the little square hunter windows for a couple of opening lewmars, try to do something with the rubrail, get rid of that silly wheel, at least put a 44" on for pictures, and sell some. Get that little wheel off and delete that image from everywhere. Lift keel and lift rudder. I think the masses have been waiting for this. Ya people will jump on the bandwagon and say this and that but they are squarely NOT the target group. I would also build a fixed keel 5.5" draft version. Would be a bit sturdier for the newbies to run aground, and more room to waltz around below. 6"5" draft is a bit much for new boat owners.
Again, how much?
Hi H20.
My name is Arthur Kelly and I am President of Kiwi Boat Works U.S.A. located in Elizabeth, Colorado.
First let me thank the Editor for placing one of our early construction photographs on the site. We have been thrilled to see the number of hits to this thread as well as the numerous inquiries that have been received to date.
Please note that the picture represents the prototype of the K-280c and there will obviously be modifications as we move forward.
We are still working on pricing but are getting close.
The standard boat will be fairly well equipped:
H20.....based on what you know about the boat to date and what I have provided, what would you peg the base price at to not only be competitive bu to drive market share.

I ask this because your post is so close to our original brief.

Best regards,
Art Kelly


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

Registration Service Provided By: MANAGE.SNAPNAMES.COM
Contact: +1.5034595739
Website: http://Manage.SnapNames.com
Domain Name: KIWIBOATWORKS.COM 
Registrant:
Arthur Kelly ([email protected])
39540 County Road 13
Elizabeth
null,80107
US
Tel. +1.3036466888
Creation Date: 10-Jun-2007 
Expiration Date: 10-Jun-2008
Domain servers in listed order:
ns2.interimnameserver.com
ns1.interimnameserver.com
Administrative Contact:
N.A.
Arthur Kelly ([email protected])
39540 County Road 13
Elizabeth
null,80107
US
Tel. +1.3036466888
Technical Contact:
N.A.
Arthur Kelly ([email protected])
39540 County Road 13
Elizabeth
null,80107
US
Tel. +1.3036466888
Billing Contact:
N.A.
Arthur Kelly ([email protected])
39540 County Road 13
Elizabeth
null,80107
US
Tel. +1.3036466888

Hmmm, 
http://www.expiresoft.com/domains/pending/2007-06-09-160.htm
kiwiboatworks.com Pending Delete Jun 09, 2007
Deletion on: Jun 14, 2007

I'm done. had a great day sailing, now taking a shower and going to play with TheCuban.

I'm sure Art would love an email telling him this wonk is putzing with his kids retirement.

love ya big... 
g'night art.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CP-

Sounds like good plan to me... LOL...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cardiacpaul said:


> from SA... (awkIII)
> Need A Yard In San Diego
> I have a boat coming into the Port of San Diego soon and was hoping to get some referrals on a good yard. Aside from Driscoll's, any reccos on good yards? Thanks
> 
> ...


Thanks, Stroker.

Appreciate you posting this information. Alhough I am not Art Kelly, it does go to show the boat isn't a figment of my imagination.

Now go plug in the heart monitor and hit the sack.

Nighty night.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

then send me an email, thats all I ask, c'mon, don't be a-scared, be a man, pipe one off sparky.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

* My name is Arthur Kelly and I am President of Kiwi Boat Works U.S.A. located in Elizabeth, Colorado.*
You may not be Art Kelly...but it is interesting that your ISP is Mesa Networks in Colorado. Hmmmm...same place Mr. Kelly is from. Could you guys maybe get together for lunch?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

_"Was over at Driscoll's Mission Bay Boat Yard in San Diego a week ago and saw a brand new 28' performance cruiser unloaded from one of those containers. This boat was incredible. It is called a K-280c and is being made by a company called Kiwi Boat Works U.S.A. *The company owner was there and had a chance to talk with him. *Said the boat was the prototype for the production model which will be available for order in about two months. Got to take a real close look at her. _

I do find it odd that when I do a traceroute on your IP address it says you're in *Elizabeth Colorado, and so is Art*... 
Hmm, and you both were in San Diego together... and You just happen to be there why? oh, never mind. I'm done with you.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I always run into people from the same city I live in when I'm 2000 miles from home.......What that doesn't happen to you guys????



Hey Sh!tsIntoTheWind(i can come up with fun names too), The funniest thing about this whole thread is that in the begining, when you got called out as a spammer, you could have just slinked back under your rock and this thread would have just dissappeared. Nope... you had to press the issue and now there are 90+ negative posts associated with your (or whoever's) product. Maybe you are some disgruntled ex-employee of Kiwi trying to kill the line...I don't care either way. If you liked the boat so much you sure don't show it by giving out all this free bad press. Have fun trying to get production over hull#3


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

and thats the saddest part for me...

had this guy first said, "hey, I'm elmo and I work there, or am involved somehow, but you really should take a look at it" I'd have given it a fair shot. 

But because this guy decided that we're a bunch of dolts that either can't or won't look stuff up and check stuff out, he puts a casts a dubious spell on the whole operation. Thats on him. 
Sad, really, it might have been the second coming of all that is holy fiberglass, but, theres no way on Gods green earth I'll ever tell a client about it now..


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

This place has become a joke!!!!!
Mob mentality rules.
Who give a ****, this entire thread has become a waste of server space.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

What strikes me as interesting is the fact that the real spammers react in one way when accused of spamming, and the non-spammers react quite differently. Recently, a user posted about his new invention, and when he was asked not to spam Sailnet, he graciously apologized and removed the offending post. A few months ago, a woman who wrote a very nice book on sailing with dogs did much the same-wrote a post/started a thread about her book, and removed said post when asked not to spam this site. CJ and SLTW have reacted in much the same manner... *attack whomever criticizes them and not apologize for spamming the site, and deny that they are spamming or have any relation with the product they are shilling. *


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Not only has this hot new boat now gotten a lot of negative PR, but why in the hell would a boat that might give J a run for their money, use MacGregor owners as a focus group???? They might as well use Sun Track Pontoons for their designs. If this is their marketing plan, I hope the first boat is REALLY cool because they won't be making a second.

Cam- Is it too late to get that Moderators hat back, because it is obvious that Jeff is needing some help.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

T34C said:


> Not only has this hot new boat now gotten a lot of negative PR, but why in the hell would a boat that might give J a run for their money, use MacGregor owners as a focus group???? They might as well use Sun Track Pontoons for their designs. If this is their marketing plan, I hope the first boat is REALLY cool because they won't be making a second.


LOL.... not exactly a cutting edge group of sailors there. 



> Cam- Is it too late to get that Moderators hat back, because it is obvious that Jeff is needing some help.


Yup... too late...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Aha ! So this is where BF was getting all that grief. Poor baby  .

Mind you I have to agree that the first post sounded awfully much like tinned something almost but not quite totally unlike ham. My dog used to vomit up stuff that looked more appetising than that muck. 

Also did read a hell of a lot like the dreaded , departed and not overly lamented SurfEsq but who knows. CP obviously has other ideas.

Still and all, life's like that. SLTW comes across as a total tosser whichever way you look at it and picking on dear old BF is a total no-no. 

At the risk of ending up at the top of the list  some day we should start a list of the the most annoying oiks of SailNet. That could be fun.  

Hang in there BF. With the Wombat on your side you have nothing to fear. Well maybe just a little bit......cos I am a cowardly little rodent when it all comes down to it. So I'll be there in spirit, usually the worse for spirits to be honest .


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Old!?! Old!?! All that praise and all I can think is, hey, he called me old! Thanks wombat.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

You must be greatly comforted by the knowledge that the mighty wombat warrior, scourge of pier 23 Sydney harbor, has got your back. (vbg)


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> You must be greatly comforted by the knowledge that the mighty wombat warrior, scourge of pier 23 Sydney harbor, has got your back. (vbg)


Yes, well especially since his favorite habit is to sleep all day.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

There's three words I wouldn't have ever of thought of being together... Mighty, Wombat and Warrior... Hmm... aren't wombats herbivores, kind of like short fuzzy cows...


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

You just haven't run into the right wombat.


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> There's three words I wouldn't have ever of thought of being together... Mighty, Wombat and Warrior... Hmm... aren't wombats herbivores, kind of like short fuzzy cows...


Sounds like someone might need to be wary of CruisingDad's grills&#8230; are wombat steaks good?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, don't pick on the Gerbil, er, Wombat. And CD doesn't need Wombat steaks anyway. His grill is full of Spam steaks right now.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Yes, well especially since his favorite habit is to sleep all day.


Who ? Me ?

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t197/tdwombat/wombat-b.jpg

edit - damn, why didn't that work ? usually does.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


>


ahhhhhhhh. Sooooo Cute. Who needs genius bull terriors when you could have one of these. Just think, once upon a time I would have been as cute as that little tike. (Then I grew horns, or should that be I grew horny ?)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> You must be greatly comforted by the knowledge that the mighty wombat warrior, scourge of pier 23 Sydney harbor, has got your back. (vbg)


Isn't Pier 23 the aquarium ? I'm a bloody wombat not a platypus. Scourge of Darling Street Wharf is probably closer to the truth, or Wombat Manor at least.


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

werebeagle said:


> Hey, don't pick on the Gerbil, er, Wombat. And CD doesn't need Wombat steaks anyway. His grill is full of Spam steaks right now.


Uh oh... CD might get SailLikeTheWind asking to come aboard with his love of Spam and all. But hey, at least you don't have to get rid of all the horns and fur with Spam...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

"*Scourge of Darling Street Wharf* " Isn't it hard to be a scourge when your address is on DARLING street???


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Q. Somebody has posted a thread I find uninteresting or offensive. Should I ignore it and let it sink out of sight?
A. At first, that might seem like the obvious thing to do. However, the accepted practice is to keep the thread at the top of the page by repeatedly posting strenuous objections to it. The logic behind this approach is subtle, but irresistable.

Sorry I missed the fun. Don't worry, BF, Gopher or Isaac are both better than spam!


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

_I just got this from Mr. Kelly....

I gotta give the guy props, he stood up. _

Thank you for your thoughts and concerns.

I was made aware of the Sailnet situation over the weekend and agree that this type of exposure does not represent our company or its product well.

The K-280C project is in its fifth year and its has been a very long and exhausting process. During most of this period we have done a fairly decent job of keeping things quiet.

The post was made by a young, overly enthusiastic employee here in Colorado who was part of the team that worked on the yacht when it arrived in San Diego. Seeing and touching the first boat was a pretty heady experience for all of us, especially after years of planning, design and the construction of both plugs and tooling. He is a good kid that I have known for some time. I think he is proud and excited about what he been a part of and simply did something that was well beyond the scope of his job description. Needless to say he has made his last public post regarding the boat and company.

Although I am very sorry this situation has occurred, I do not believe it would be prudent or proper for me to deal with this situation within the exisitng thread. However, I would have no problem discussing the 280 or our other three models that will be released at the end of this year.

I am still debating on the best way to offer the boat to the public. We will be attending the major U.S. boat shows. We had hoped to make Newport and Annapolis but have decided to hold off until the Strictly Sail show in Chicago as we will have three of the four new models available for viewing. The K-280C, K-250C and the K-240R.

My primary goal is to bring affordable, quality buit sailboats to the market. As such, a dealer network may not be in the cards. 20% to 30% dealer commissions will be impossible as our margin on the boats are relatively thin. As it stands right now we are looking at selling direct and having regional manufacturer reps. We will also have international distributors. Australia and New Zealand have already been finalized.

Thanks again for your concerns. It is regretful this situation has occurred and you can be assured that no one from this company will be involved in these kind of antics again. Please feel free to post this note to the Sailnet board if you wish.

Best regards,

Arthur W. Kelly
President
Kiwi Boat Works U.S.A.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I don't believe it....not one second.....

By the way, I made such boat, what you planed, I built....1 year ago..42 feet of it....


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Paul -- Thanks for getting to the bottom of this with Art Kelly. Sounds like he has SLTW by the short curly ones. And I do wish him luck with his company because we do need someone out there trying to introduce new boats at a good price.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*"...The post was made by a young, overly enthusiastic employee here in Colorado who was part of the team that worked on the yacht when it arrived in San Diego. Seeing and touching the first boat was a pretty heady experience for all of us, especially after years of planning, design and the construction of both plugs and tooling. He is a good kid that I have known for some time..."*

He was an Ass and perhaps Mr. Kelly isn't such a good judge of character! It will be interesting to see if his judgement in boats is any better. I have my doubts.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. That was a good thread.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

How long did it take to read Hog? Took up my whole day participating. The admiral was sick in bed, I was attending to her and at home, so it worked out alright. Thanks Paul. I am going to email Art and wish him the sincere luck that his product may well be deserving of, if this thread had been started the right way by the right person.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> How long did it take to read Hog? Took up my whole day participating. The admiral was sick in bed, I was attending to her and at home, so it worked out alright. Thanks Paul. I am going to email Art and wish him the sincere luck that his product may well be deserving of, if this thread had been started the right way by the right person.


Just a few minutes. It was like watching an episode of Leave it to Beaver. It even had an Eddy Haskel, which, by the way, are the best Leave it to Beaver episodes. The best Andy Griffith shows are the ones with Don Knotts in them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That was several minutes' fascinating reading. Sounded like mad cow CCP had almost found a male counterpart in the rogue wave-like world of human boat rockers. Now I know what you were talking about day before yesterday, BF when mentioning crucifixions. I'm new enough here that I was hoping I was going to see how that whole "kill filter" thing works on dude here. (NOT on me! I like y'all!)  Sounds like Sails like a Blowhard is going away? Nasty puke!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailhog said:


> Just a few minutes. It was like watching an episode of Leave it to Beaver. It even had an Eddy Haskel, which, by the way, are the best Leave it to Beaver episodes. The best Andy Griffith shows are the ones with Don Knotts in them.


You must be a fellow Dobie Gillis fan!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ummmm...I know who Dobie Gillis is... but I don't want to make you feel old so I won't say any more than that.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dear DJEVANS,

I am a poor man with no friends and family, that has been dreaming about sailing, see the sunset, and drink fru-fru drinks.....

I love to listen to Puff Diddy Dady Farty Licky (or whatever his name is this week).

I am collecting photos of all memebers I like.

Please post a photo of you so I can add you to the "friends of a lonely man" site.

Thank you,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dear Giu,
Why do I feel that this is verging on a Faustian deal? I have seen your photoshopping!  You lie about having no friends and family too-- I look at the photo galleries. But I like liars--used to be a cop. 
Will try to post a suitable picture. -DJ


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

no...no...no....

Its true....here I am....im my "workplace".....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I can solve your problems for you then. You will make friends quickly if you: 1) Put on a friggin' shirt and cover up them man boobies.
2) Take off the mask, Freak show!
3) leave the hat, it will make for good conversation starters. Hope the advice helps. And lose the nipple ring. They intimidate people.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Is that a NIPPLE RING?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes it is...I had it made with a coke opener....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You win. I can't stop laughing and I needed to so very badly today. I updated my profile with a picture. I'm the one in the glasses.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Just read this. Wow. 

- CD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

G,
The nipple ring beautifully accents the man-breasts. It's not so big that it overwhelms the man-breast, but there, discreetly drawing the eye to the luscious plump melon...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailhog, I agree. It's not at all ostentatious, like that overdone atrocity that Janet wore to the Superbowl. No wardrobe malfunctions here, eh?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> You win. I can't stop laughing and I needed to so very badly today. I updated my profile with a picture. I'm the one in the glasses.


Lady...I saw it......

I must be getting soft ....(maybe the mountain air??)....I was going to photoshop you.....but I saw the photo, you seem like a nice lady....

God bless you and your daughter....

I will not photoshop you...welcome....

I am not that one above.....this is me....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Lady...I saw it......
> 
> I must be getting soft ....(maybe the mountain air??)....I was going to photoshop you.....but I saw the photo, you seem like a nice lady....
> 
> ...


Oh Boy, here comes the trouble.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you from the bottom of my heart. Please feel free to photoshop away when I am being a rotten little stinker, and I promise you at some point, I will. I just don't feel stinky today. Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Oh Boy, here comes the trouble.


NO IDEA WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT!!!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Don't believe him Djevans...that is ME!!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Aw Cam, don't sell yourself short, you're much better looking than that.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Cam has more hair too. But the T-Shirt looks good. Man, that T-shirt looks good. Almost makes him look as good as...

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kevin Spacey?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Cam has more hair too. But the T-Shirt looks good. Man, that T-shirt looks good. Almost makes him look as good as...
> 
> - CD


Oh no! Here it comes. How big is the picture gonna be this time? I don't know if you can beat SD's image size yesterday.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Kevin Spacey?


You meant Sissy Spacek.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You don't understand. I DONT want to be photoshopped today. Kevin Spacey = neutral. Sissy Spacek=photoshopped. Work with me here.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Kevin Spacey?


Nah. MUCH better looking. The guy I am talking about is one of the finest examples of good looking to ever grace this site, or any site, or any boat.

- CD
Sea Mist IV


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Don't believe him Djevans...that is ME!!


ahahahahahahahaha you liar!!!!

DJ..this is Cam.......


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Orvil Redenbocker????


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Man, that T-shirt looks good. - CD


Yes, that was the day I put my CHARITY SHIRT!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Okay, Giu. Lay it on me. Tell me how I manage not to really piss you off. You ever make me look like that, I will cry. Very little makes me cry. Looking at that picture made me cry. Cam, my apologies if he isn't kidding and that is really what you look like.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Yes, that was the day I put my CHARITY SHIRT!!!!


And your reputation has been rising every since.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> Orvil Redenbocker????


AHAHAHAHAH!!! Now that was funny.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And CD, stop beating around the bush. Is Brad Pitt really a Sail Net member?!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

No, Matthew Modine... or at least that is what my poor blind wife says...

Personally, I think the guys looks like a blonde haired Tom Cruise with Arnold S muscles.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> And CD, stop beating around the bush. Is Brad Pitt really a Sail Net member?!


Lay it on 'er CD.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

"y'all ain't right"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Okay CD. I see the resemblance. Your boys are precious. I go for tall dark and handsome myself. Mr DJ is a cross between George Clooney and Mel Gibson, only taller. Not kidding, he's hot. He'd kill me if he knew I was braggin' on him, so no one can rat me out!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> No, Matthew Modine... or at least that is what my poor blind wife says...
> 
> Personally, I think the guys looks like a blonde haired Tom Cruise with Arnold S muscles.


WOW, I think you're right!!! I never noticed before. But, who's the dork in the back driving the dink?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

cardiacpaul said:


> "y'all ain't right"


Right is boring cardiac. I am all for being unapologettically wrong! As long as you're nice!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Okay, Giu. Lay it on me. Tell me how I manage not to really piss you off.


Lady...I mean....look at you......you don't need photoshop, !!!!!!      

That is Cam, alright.....

And this is Bestfriend....










TB....head in the gutter...










Sailhog










Sailaway21










Sailortjk










Ianhlnd










CD.....










BF's dog....










Sailingdog










Giulietta and Luis









Fred









Charlie










PBzeer









Sailormitch









CP









me









TDW









CD's kids...


















And...JeffH


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

T34,

That is Matthew Modine, you nut. How do you think I came to afford such a fine yacht at such a young age???

- MM


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- My friend, thank you.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> T34,
> 
> That is Matthew Modine, you nut. How do you think I came to afford such a fine yacht at such a young age???
> 
> - MM


You stole Mathew Modines boat????


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Geez, and all this time I thought the bottom picture was you T34. Wow. But did you see the fine leathers I was sporting?? SWEET! Good grilling clothes.

- CD/MM


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T34C Sorry...how could I ever forget you???









Danjarch


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm glad you could take a break from the filming of the gay version of "Road Warrior" to pose for the pic.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- No, really, it was fine...

Do those shorts make my butt look fat???


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey, don't forget me!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Hey, don't forget me!


H-Oly-Crap! Is it just me, or does that picture look just like Giu??? Eeeewww!! Now we know why he is on sailnet so late at night.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Hey, don't forget me!


OK, now I am worried. You're a little too proud of that picture.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Sapperwhite said:


> Hey, don't forget me!


*PAPA??????????????????????????*


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

T34C said:


> OK, now I am worried. You're a little too proud of that picture.


Yeah, I like to get out and live a little on the weekends


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Your dress matches the colour of your boat...nice!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Lady...I mean....look at you......you don't need photoshop, !!!!!!
> 
> Without all those big grins, that would almost seem harsh...heh heh heh...sob, sniffle... sob... sob... wahhhhhhhh! Nah. Just kidding. You gotta do better than telling me I'm funny looking if you wanna hurt my feelings.  We're all funny looking!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nice job on the epic photoshopping of everyone else btw...


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

thats 'cuz he has no life and is stuck in colorado where the air is bit thinner (I think)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That explains much, the poor dear. I should say farewell for now though I hate to leave when y'all have been making me laugh so much. No chance of any of you cleaning my house though, so off I go.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'll be sailing my awesome 1976 P-26 (no teak, chartplotter or working head, maybe I could make that my built-in beer cooler) from Baltimore to St. Michaels for the first time this weekend. Anything special happening out there on the 3rd?


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*Blasphemy!!!!!!!!*

Giu -- How dare you????? My lawyer shall be in touch!!! May the record show that *I DO NOT OWN A PAIR OF BLACK BOOTS!!!!!!! *(Is the wart on my nose really that big?)


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

has anyone ever commented on how much giu looks like phil collins










i tried and failed to upload a photo maybe the link will work


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

T34C said:


> "*Scourge of Darling Street Wharf* " Isn't it hard to be a scourge when your address is on DARLING street???


There is that, yes. Handbags at 50 paces.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

thedudeistoocool said:


> has anyone ever commented on how much giu looks like phil collins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phil Collins has more hair than Giu!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Lady...I saw it......
> 
> I must be getting soft ....(maybe the mountain air??)....I was going to photoshop you.....but I saw the photo, you seem like a nice lady....
> 
> ...












I see it


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Wow, that was fun. Can we do this thread again sometime?


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

We usually get in trouble for not sticking to the topic. So, what were we talking about spammers or cheap boats???? Anyone.... Buhler...


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

DJ,
I thought you were working on your portugese? Consider this the "honeymoon" period, it can't last. Remember the two phrases I told you to learn.

Notice that my photo is the only one in which the subject is accompanied by a girl? What does that tell you about Giu's "friends"? You think he keeps flying back to Colorado and Wyoming for work? Nahhhh! It's quite a hike to the high pastures this time of year, but fewer witnesses.

Someone should explain to the wombat that most people differentiate between sleeping and passing out!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SA21, there aren't many Portagees in WA state....haven't had a chance to get a tutor


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Giu,
Are you in Colorado working with KIWI on a new boat design? And i am throwing my money on Ernest T Bass.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

jackytdunaway said:


> Giu,
> Are you in Colorado working with KIWI on a new boat design? And i am throwing my money on Ernest T Bass.


Ah..no, where in Colorado is he? This is bigger than my country and Spain together!!

Please what do you mean "And i am throwing my money on Ernest T Bass"??

Thanks


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

SailorMitch said:


> Hey Tsteele -- you trying to steal my avatar?


Sorry, Mitch - this better? 

Damn, I go away for a day and I miss all the fun!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> DJ,
> I thought you were working on your portugese? Consider this the "honeymoon" period, it can't last. Remember the two phrases I told you to learn.
> 
> Notice that my photo is the only one in which the subject is accompanied by a girl? What does that tell you about Giu's "friends"? You think he keeps flying back to Colorado and Wyoming for work? Nahhhh! It's quite a hike to the high pastures this time of year, but fewer witnesses.
> ...


I drink therefore I am inert.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

TSteele65 said:


> Sorry, Mitch - this better?
> 
> Damn, I go away for a day and I miss all the fun!


Yes, much better! Thank you!!!!! Now, which lighthouse is that one in your avatar -- Sandy Point?

As for missing the fun -- well, it always gets to be more fun when Giu is off on one of his jobs and he has to "work" all kinds of strange hourse.


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

To continue this post in it's spiraling off topic vein I just want to say that Giulietta looks to be one very beautifull boat. I find myself captivated by her lines. She has what the French call "J'e ne c'est quois"- (How do you say that in Portuguese ?) Although I don't see any pics of he belowdecks So Giu any chance you will post some or if ther are some already posted can you direct me to where they are


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- Deep breaths... Let me handle this one for you. 

The Portuguese have no interest in translating anything the damned french have to say. (How'd I do???)


----------



## thedudeistoocool (Jun 25, 2007)

That's exactly why I want to know how to say it in Portuguese . Any Tomas, Richarde et Henri can say it in French so lets get the Portuguese version in todays lexicon


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dude

Check out Construction Of Giulietta


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Alex,
Is this even close ?
Mim e não é quois


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Ah..no, where in Colorado is he? This is bigger than my country and Spain together!!


Alex

Elizabeth is about 15 miles east of Castle Rock. Maybe when you get back from Indiana you can head over there and give us the real scoop. Or next time you're back here, since you'll be coming often to try to keep our power supply running.


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

SailorMitch said:


> Yes, much better! Thank you!!!!! Now, which lighthouse is that one in your avatar -- Sandy Point?
> 
> As for missing the fun -- well, it always gets to be more fun when Giu is off on one of his jobs and he has to "work" all kinds of strange hourse.


Yup, Sandy Point - or as the Admiral calls it, "the house of poop".


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

And back off topic for a sec....actually this might be considered spam and as such would be suitable. I just launched a new dating service and would like to know what you ladies think of my stud farm. Check these guys out!

BBQ Lou is a favorite, but there is a lot of him to go around.


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

Giu,
from a Cardiacpaul post
Kiwi Boat Works 
Attention: Arthur W. Kelly 
e-mail: [email protected] 
Web Site: www.kiwiboatworks.com
btw, the domain kiwiboatworks.com ran out on June 14th of this year... hey art, HOWS THE WEATHER IN COLORADO?

and the Ernest T Bass is a character from Andy Griffith show. i have not mastered the art of posting pictures. can someone step in here?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Here ya go Jack:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showpost.php?p=111087


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gee, Sapper. Good luck with that dating service. Which one are you? Mr. E is just lucky I saw him before I saw that video of Louie there. No really, I mean it.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Gee, Sapper. Good luck with that dating service. Which one are you? Mr. E is just lucky I saw him before I saw that video of Louie there. No really, I mean it.


I'm not in that video, thats just my "Stable" if you will.......
That's a lie.....I'm the creepy guy, Jeff, that says "I want to stay up late at night and just watch you sleep"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ewwwwww.....get help immediately.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

DJEVANS said:


> Ewwwwww.....get help immediately.


HAHAHAHA I'm beyond help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Aren't we all. Time for me to say g'night.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*It Runs The Gambit!!!!*

This thread wins the award for inciting the most emotions possible.

At first i was annoyed...








then amused...








then annoyed some more....








then i was pissed off @ SLTW...















Then i was really irritated (SLTW again)... 








then exasperated...








then i felt vindicated (thanks CP!)....








and then came the onslaught of pictures from Giu... and i got a good laugh.









my stomach hurts now... maybe i'll go for a night sail to make myself feel better....









OR... perhaps just a night cap and some sleep will do...


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

*Giu and Ernest T.*

Giu,
here you go. i think i mastered the picture thing. Ernest T Bass is a colorfull character from one of the most played television series in history. Consider it an honor to be in his league.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jack

You posted it as a web page, not an image. Change the tags to read IMG and it should work, or from photobucket, just copy the image tag under the photo and paste it here.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Hey Alex,
> Is this even close ?
> Mim e não é quois


NO    not even...what were you trying to say???

It translated into something like this:

me (from the verb I own) and not is (quois) is not Portuguese...

REally means nothing what you wrote, what did you want to say?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

thedudeistoocool said:


> To continue this post in it's spiraling off topic vein I just want to say that Giulietta looks to be one very beautifull boat. I find myself captivated by her lines. She has what the French call "J'e ne c'est quois"- (How do you say that in Portuguese ?) Although I don't see any pics of he belowdecks So Giu any chance you will post some or if ther are some already posted can you direct me to where they are


Dude, thank you for your remark, its pretty good looking, I think, but its like father love, as I designed her (except hull), inside and above deck. So to me its the prettiest boat around. Someone already showed how it looks inside, so that is also covered, I guess.

Unfortunately, she is no longer pristine, as some guy from canada made a large forhead shaped dent in the head bulkhead...  not really...

Yes, bad taste speaking in French....very bad....

However, we use that expression too, in Portugal..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

thedudeistoocool said:


> To continue this post in it's spiraling off topic vein I just want to say that Giulietta looks to be one very beautifull boat. I find myself captivated by her lines. She has what the French call "J'e ne c'est quois"- (How do you say that in Portuguese ?) Although I don't see any pics of he belowdecks So Giu any chance you will post some or if ther are some already posted can you direct me to where they are


Alex,
It was a response to this. I wondered what would happen if I ran it through "babel fish". That was what came out. Translate it back to English and it gets even sillier.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TOMMYT IN PORTUGAL


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thedudeistoocool said:


> To continue this post in it's spiraling off topic vein I just want to say that Giulietta looks to be one very beautifull boat. I find myself captivated by her lines. She has what the French call "J'e ne c'est quois"- (How do you say that in Portuguese ?) Although I don't see any pics of he belowdecks So Giu any chance you will post some or if ther are some already posted can you direct me to where they are


Part of the issue is that the French call it "Je ne sais quoi". Meaning - "I don't know what..."

If you translate from there, you might have more success...


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Je ne sais quoi*

*GIU AND HIS SPECIAL FRIENDS!!!!*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tee hee hee.....   Giu, where's the nipple ring?


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi... this is Giu... i had to log in with Joel73's account because my account was not working. Thanks Joel73..... here's the picture with my nipple rings in.... oh i like them so much and so do my friends... *wink wink*


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like the Sgt. Peppers album cover... with perverts standing in for famous people...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailhog said:


> with perverts standing in


Pffff...look who's talking......


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Giulietta In The Sky With Diamonds*


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ahahahaha that was funny....

You're getting better...still no taste, but better......

I am your Daddy...Luke!!!! eheheheheheh


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Pffff...look who's talking......


Just because I'm an incredibly successful butt-plug salesman doesn't make me a pervert. Whoa! I just glanced at my watch... I'm late for church...


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> ahahahaha that was funny....
> 
> You're getting better...still no taste, but better......
> 
> I am your Daddy...Luke!!!! eheheheheheh


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joel-

Where'd you get the photo of Alex dressed in his Easter best???



Joel73 said:


>


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh My Gawd! Isn't that precious!?

(only 10,910 posts to catch SD!!!! )


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck with that...  A 20 Mbps fiberoptic net connection is a big advantage, and so is working on-line most days. 



ReverendMike said:


> (only 10,910 posts to catch SD!!!! )


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Joel-
> 
> Where'd you get the photo of Alex dressed in his Easter best???


Actually... funny story about that. I asked him just yesterday if he had any recent photo's and he sent me that... along with this:










I had NO idea he had started a Britany cover band! That guy is BUSY!!!!!!!! I think instead of using tour busses he said they were only going to major ports and using Giulietta as the transportation. Amazing.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*Remember you are coming to Portugal for your Honey moon......remember.....

It can be a nice Honey moon, or a Honey Moon from hell*     

*YOUR CHOICE BRUNO!!!!!​*


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

*doh!!!!!!!*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

ROFLMAO... I think you hit a sensitive spot.. he sounds a bit put out with you... and seems to be warning you. You could always go to Greece instead... 


Giulietta said:


> *Remember you are coming to Portugal for your Honey moon......remember.....
> 
> It can be a nice Honey moon, or a Honey Moon from hell*
> 
> *YOUR CHOICE BRUNO!!!!!​*


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> ROFLMAO... I think you hit a sensitive spot.. he sounds a bit put out with you... and seems to be warning you. You could always go to Greece instead...


Actually Sailingdog.... I hear that France is so much nicer than Portugal... and that they have MUCH better wine too.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

OK... i gotta get some work done... see you guys later. 

Thanks for being a good sport Alex.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joel73 said:


> Actually Sailingdog.... I hear that France is so much nicer than Portugal... and that they have MUCH better wine too.


I would definitely recommend Greece rather than Portugal at this point...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sailingdog is way out of line here. You shouldn't have to use grease on your honeymoon.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailhog-

Depends on what you're doing... now doesn't it...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sailhog-
> 
> Depends on what you're doing... now doesn't it...


You're right. Would you recommend a lithium-based grease, or full-on wheel bearing grease? Maybe penetrating oil would be appropriate?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ehhh.......wee ara da stronga man in a da Portugala, anda wee usa da sand in a da dicka, ona da Roney Moona!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Joel73 said:


> Actually Sailingdog.... I hear that France is so much nicer than Portugal... and that they have MUCH better wine too.


Hey G- did you hear that????? Surely your not going to just let a statement like that pass????? I mean come on French wine!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey Giu- Wasn't me talking trash about portagee wines....


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not really interested in France at all... just trying to get him excited. lol


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Joel, when you go to france, say this when ordering wine...guaranteed the best wine in the house.

"va te faire futre fils de pute, j'ai couché avec ta salle mére mon conard salopard de merde, je voudrais t'enculer, merci"...

Basically means, "Dear waiter, I would like the best red wine you have in the cellar, thank you"..


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

Got it... but something tells me that calling them a son of a whore and idiot as well as telling them i want to **** probably won't get the best red wine in the celler.


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

oh... i should say though:
Você gênio de photoshop e tem um veleiro belo. 

if that makes any sense at all!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

i love how the last several pages have absolutely nothing to do with the original topic of this thread. maybe we should let it die. all that negative stuff and such...
RIP


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hell no

This guy called my boat FAT!!!


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

heh heh. That was a test... you passed with flying colors. 

Did he really call your boat "fat?" or was it "Phat?" lol


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Joel-

He wrongs me... I was calling his boat Fast... but the "s" key on my keyboard is sticking.....


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I understand that key board thing. Being pigslo has it's disadvantages. For example my hooves will not let me capitalize some letters.
pigslo


----------



## TSteele65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Joel, when you go to france, say this when ordering wine...guaranteed the best wine in the house.
> 
> "va te faire futre fils de pute, j'ai couché avec ta salle mére mon conard salopard de merde, je voudrais t'enculer, merci"...
> 
> Basically means, "Dear waiter, I would like the best red wine you have in the cellar, thank you"..


I like the Babelfish translation better:

will make you futre wire of whore, I laid down with your room mére my damn fool bastard of s__t, I would like to f__k you up the ass, thank you


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

TSteele65 said:


> I like the Babelfish translation better:
> 
> will make you futre wire of whore, I laid down with your room mére my damn fool bastard of s__t, I would like to f__k you up the ass, thank you


I'll take two please.


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, that boat's been kicking around for a few months on eBay -- FBW/Kiwi can't sell it there, either. Time to take off the Reserve and put it out of its misery, Art. Why build a sporty 28 footer and put the main on a barney post? We have this thing called a traveler....

Found a financial statement for Freedom Boat Works: they were down to one employee and grossed $45,000 the previous year. Ouch. Not a good time to launch a sailboat business, and not a good way to bury yourself in negative publicity. They tried the same sleazy marketing trick on the Trailer Sailor board about 6 months after this thread. Blew up on them there, too. Home page is still up -- guess that's where they spent the money.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

WuWei said:


> Oooh! You caught my attention! But PICTS! Must have picts! How do two staterooms fit on a 28' boat?


I found these with a quick search but what I found pretty funny was that the first hit in google for that boat name was this thread. 










Source: Pictures by arthurwkelly - Photobucket


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

bpoteat said:


> I found these with a quick search but what I found pretty funny was that the first hit in google for that boat name was this thread.


And *that's* why the whole episode was a disaster. It's tempting to sock-puppet your way into web forums: free advertising, straight at your target market! It's the sort of thing that makes business majors throw around annoying phrases like 'viral media' and 'guerrilla placement' and 'leveraging eyeballs.' But if you get caught -- and Saillikethewind's efforts were perfectly transparent and laughably inept -- the damage to your company is just as far-reaching, just as lingering as the benefits you hoped to reap. We don't like to feel duped, and we don't like the corrosive effect shills have on communities like this one.

So word to sellers of stuff: be up front about who you are, be honest about what you are selling, and maybe consider some token advertising support for the forums you're trying to infiltrate. Something like, "Hi -- we have this great item or service. We've purchased a banner ad on this site and hope you will click thru. SailNet members use offer code AFOC and get free shipping on your first purchase!" That's good business and proper social etiquette.


----------



## Jar (Aug 12, 2021)

Do you know there's a lot of jerk offs out of there this will be my very 1st post on this site and the whole reason I came to this side is because I found this but as a prototype selfish jerks. Just because you're uninformed doesn't mean you have to be a idiot Keep spread in the world flat Spam your own face you're not funny


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I was curious as to what new info there was to restart this 12 year old thread

Now wonder if I want to understand.


----------

